# Coast Guard: Warming temps make Lake Erie ice more unstable, dangerous



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

CLEVELAND -- The U.S. Coast Guard warns that warming weather this week is expected to continue deteriorating the Lake Erie ice, making recreational ice activities more dangerous than usual.









More...


----------

